# Grey Water Balancing Act?



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

On our OB 30BHDS there are 2 grey water tanks and 1 black tank. my question is, does anyone know if there is an overflow mechanism such that if grey tank A is full (from the kitchen) then additional waste water will flow into grey tank B (bathroom)?
if not, why not? It would seem logical since (at least for us) the kitchen tank would always fill first.
Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

No they are not tied together. It takes alot to fill either tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess we are just the opposite. We camped for 11 days and the kitchen tank only showed 1/3 full after all that time. I had to empty the bathrooms grey tank 1 time and it was full again on the day we left.

How many dishes do you wash in order to fill the kitchen tank before the bathroom tank???


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I spoke to my friend who is an RV repair person. He said it is not difficult to connect the two grey tanks so there is an over flow from one to the other. They can even put in a shut off to keep the taks seperate if needed. If I had 2 grey tanks, I would connect them, I think I'd have to.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I spoke to my friend who is an RV repair person. He said it is not difficult to connect the two grey tanks so there is an over flow from one to the other. They can even put in a shut off to keep the taks seperate if needed. If I had 2 grey tanks, I would connect them, I think I'd have to.


Can you ask him the basic idea behind this? Is this simply a spill over (so you need two connections) or some type of pump involved?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Not a bad idea! I would guess it would be a simple overflow pipe connecting the 2 tanks near the tops of the sidewalls.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

If your not planning on dumping your black tank before your grey tanks through your sewer drain there is a simple way to combine the holding capacity of the two tanks.

1. Install a blade type valve on your main tank drain, flush. King, etc.

2. MAKE SURE YOUR BLACK TANK IS CLOSED SECURELY!!

3. Close valve installed in step 1.

4. Open BOTH GREY, repeat GREY tanks. The waste water will self balance.

Make sure you close both the grey tanks BEFORE opening the black tank or you will have a real mess.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

MO7Bs said:


> 1. Install a blade type valve on your main tank drain, flush. King, etc.
> 2. MAKE SURE YOUR BLACK TANK IS CLOSED SECURELY!!
> 3. Close valve installed in step 1.
> 4. Open BOTH GREY, repeat GREY tanks. The waste water will self balance.
> Make sure you close both the grey tanks BEFORE opening the black tank or you will have a real mess.


I would suggest that one must also be careful since the amount of grey water in the connecting sewer hose could be potentially five gallons worth of spillage when disconnecting either of the two ends. It's probably more of a hassle than it's worth. One of those blue dump caddy devices with wheels would be a more suitable (and cleaner) solution.

Why invent a cure for a disease that doesn't exist?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I spoke to my friend who is an RV repair person. He said it is not difficult to connect the two grey tanks so there is an over flow from one to the other. They can even put in a shut off to keep the taks seperate if needed. If I had 2 grey tanks, I would connect them, I think I'd have to.


Can you ask him the basic idea behind this? Is this simply a spill over (so you need two connections) or some type of pump involved?
[/quote]

I think he sad it was a 2 inch line connecting the two. there is no pump involved. I think they even make a rubber gasket for the tanks just for that purpose.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

OK so maybe this is a dumb idea but in an urgent situation...
Say that grey tank A is almost full and grey tank B is almost empty. If I leave the main sewer cap in place and simply open the shut valves for both tanks, wouldn't they self equalize? I realize that when I pull off the sewer cap I'll have the grey water in the pipe from the shut valve to the cap that will come spilling out but could this be an emergency fix if I can't dump immediately?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

YES


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bruce Macdonald said:


> OK so maybe this is a dumb idea but in an urgent situation...
> Say that grey tank A is almost full and grey tank B is almost empty. If I leave the main sewer cap in place and simply open the shut valves for both tanks, wouldn't they self equalize? I realize that when I pull off the sewer cap I'll have the grey water in the pipe from the shut valve to the cap that will come spilling out but could this be an emergency fix if I can't dump immediately?


I have one of these for situations where I need to dump the GREY water...never Black. I see people with their portable showers in all locations, so I figure dumping some of my Grey water is the same as everyone taking a shower in those shower tents. Also helps that I camp in remote locations. I'd never do this around a lake or stream, but if I can get the water to a dry location...then all the better. I carry a 30' hose for this purpose and only use it for grey water.

http://www.amazon.com/Camco-39463-Sewer-Ho...n/dp/B000BQKBP2


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

raynardo said:


> 1. Install a blade type valve on your main tank drain, flush. King, etc.
> 2. MAKE SURE YOUR BLACK TANK IS CLOSED SECURELY!!
> 3. Close valve installed in step 1.
> 4. Open BOTH GREY, repeat GREY tanks. The waste water will self balance.
> Make sure you close both the grey tanks BEFORE opening the black tank or you will have a real mess.


I would suggest that one must also be careful since the amount of grey water in the connecting sewer hose could be potentially five gallons worth of spillage when disconnecting either of the two ends. It's probably more of a hassle than it's worth. One of those blue dump caddy devices with wheels would be a more suitable (and cleaner) solution.

Why invent a cure for a disease that doesn't exist?








[/quote]
Shouldnt be any spillage. In step 1, you would be installing a shutoff in the main line. So that all you would have to do when dumping is shut the 2 grey valves, open the main valve, drain the few gallons, then follow the normal process of black-grey-grey.
I like this idea, if im understanding it correctly....but its all a little grey right now.....


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

You got the idea. No spillage due to second valve.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess if you really feel the need, its worth the work. On a big rig, the two fuel saddle tanks are only connected by a small hose at the botton of each tank with a shut off at each for safety in case of a leaking tank, you only lose one. With the underbelly of an Outback, all you would need to do is connect the two with a garden hose attached to whatever you can find to put in the wall or bottom of the tanks. Gravity will keep them even. The only other thing that might be of a concern is if you need to winterize, you will need to get that hose empty, minor problem, but something that will need to be addressed.

Take pics if you attempt, we love new mods.

John


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

All units with 2 gray tanks may not be built the same, but on my 5'er, the black tank is between the two grays. A pipe/hose connecting the two grays would have to go above the black tank & thus into the living space or below the black tank and thus below the belly cover. I can see the benefit of connecting the two grays, but thus far I haven't been in a situation where I would have benefitted. If someone does connect their two grays AND has the black tank between them, I'd love to see the pics.

Brent


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the idea of adding the valve at the main line and opening the 2 specific grey tank valves. it seems this offers the most versitility.

Thoughts?


----------

